# como hacer un caudalímetro



## gus_tavo (Dic 12, 2007)

hola gente, soy nuevo en electrónica y necesito de su ayuda. estoy buscando un diagrama de como hacer un caudalímetro. la idea es poner o fabricar un sensor en una tubería y que por medio de una interface sencilla me indique los litros que van pasando. luego poder ponerlo en cero y volver a contar. alguno conoce algún diagrama? gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 12, 2007)

hola gustavo.

yo pensaba realizar algo similar utilizando un microcontrolador.
electronicamente es relativamente facil realizar el circuito. 

lo primero que tienes que localizar en el mercado es la sonda que detecta el paso de agua por la tuberia.
la sonda tiene el nombre de "flujostato", la cual normalmete se utiliza en calderas de gas y gasoil o calentadores. 

dicha sonda las hay de varios modelos:

1º formado por una membrana de goma, de modo que al circular el agua, se eleva esta y          acciona unos microinterruptores. muy utilizada en calentadores de gas y calderas de gasoil.

2º mediante una clapeta 

3º mediante una rueda que manda unos impulsos. la frecuencia de dichos impulsos es proporcional a l cantidad de agua que por alli circula.
este tipo de flujostato es el que tienes que localizar. yo lo vi en una caldera de gas de la marca LAMBORGHINI. 
en esta caldera solo detecta el paso de agua, asi que tampoco s la presicion que este dispositivo tendra.


si tienes un  contador de agua puedes desmontarlo y adaptarle un optoacoplador,  similar a los montados en los ratones de ordenador.

tambien hay contadores de agua que mandan una señal a base de impulsos.

el circuito que yo tenia en mente era para acoplarle una electrovalvula, y mediante un display de 4 digitos programamos los litros de agua que queremos que pase. de modo que el display mostraria continuamente los litros de agua que se estan consumiendo, y al llegar a los litros ajustados la electrovalvula cortaria el paso de agua.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 12, 2007)

Creo que los modelos que menciona pepechip son utiles para sensar paso de fluido, no tanto para sensar el caudal.
Yo diria que lo mas practico es conseguir un caudalimetro de esos viejos que dentro tienen una pequeña "helice" que gira proporcionalmente al caudal, luego puedes conseguir convertir esos giros a caudal volumétrico.
La otra idea que me parece no es complicada y que puede dar mucha precision si se hace bien (de hecho es uno de los modos mas comunes de medicion de flujos en la industria) es la de hacer un venturi.
El venturi es un dispositivo muy sencillo que aprovecha el efecto Bernoulli para traducir una velocidad en una diferencia de presion. Esta la puedes sensar con un presostato diferencial y con un poco de operatoria en un procesador y conociendo las dimensiones del caño sacas el caudal.

Espero que comentes alguna opinion a ver uqe te parece..

Saludos.


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 16, 2007)

Hola

Esto les puede dar una idea.

http://www.intertronic.es/Descargas/Meister/SPM.pdf

suerte


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 16, 2007)

Piensen, piensen, luego nos dicen que logran

http://www.amf.uji.es/Teoria_Tema6_910.pdf

chau


----------



## serrano_10 (Nov 11, 2009)

gus_tavo dijo:


> hola gente, soy nuevo en electrónica y necesito de su ayuda. estoy buscando un diagrama de como hacer un caudalímetro. la idea es poner o fabricar un sensor en una tubería y que por medio de una interface sencilla me indique los litros que van pasando. luego poder ponerlo en cero y volver a contar. alguno conoce algún diagrama? gracias.



Hola gus_tavo, yo necesito un caudalímetro que tenga una salida en frecuencia según el caudal. Estuve mirando pero son muy caros. ¿Conseguiste hacer uno? Puedes indicarme por donde debo empezar? Gracias.


----------



## jhota_jhota (Ene 12, 2010)

bueno yo tambien estoy interesado pero para medir el caudal de un gas mediante presión diferecial si alguien sabe algo le agradezco.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2010)

yo estoy de acuerdo con el aficionado y me inclino por medir el caudal por el efecto venturi ,yo creo que la mejor opcion


----------



## pablodeo (Nov 19, 2010)

Otra idea pueden ser los caudalímetros magnéticos, que están basados en la ley de Faraday, que dice que el voltaje inducido a través de un conductor que se desplaza transversal a un campo magnético es proporcional a la velocidad del conductor.

Aplicamos un campo magnético a una tubería y medimos su voltaje de extremo a extremo de la tubería. Este sistema es muy poco intrusivo pero solo funciona con líquidos que tengan algo de conductividad eléctrica, como el agua común, no destilada, ya que las sales son las que causan esa conductividad.

Lo que sí, tenés que conocer el volumen del líquido, y cuanto tiempo tarda el mismo en cruzar la tubería, para calibrar el caudalímetro.

Yo también ando en un proyecto que va a utilizar un caudalímetro, y encontré esta información que te acabo de pasar en la Wikipedia, y no creo que esté de más compartirla en este foro.

Saludos!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 17, 2010)

Circuíto Caudalímetro 1
TEMPERATURA y VELOCIDAD DEL AIRE.- Utilizado para detectar el sobrecalentamiento de la fuente de alimentación. 
Si la temperatura ambiente excede del límite predeterminado para la combinación del Aire de salida, o si falla el suministro de Aire forzado para la refrigeración, el SCR conduce y se abre el disyuntor o salta el fusible.

Circuíto Caudalímetro 2
TERMÓMETRO CON DISPOSITIVO DE SEGURIDAD CONTRA FALLOS.- El circuíto entrega un impulso de salida convencionalmente cuando la temperatura en el termistor PTC dentro del Círculo (T) alcanza el valor crítico predeterminado, y además, produce un impulso de salida y el termistor se abre o cortocircuíta. En cualquier caso, el impulso de salida produce el paro del sistema de control asociado. 
El circuíto es capaz de distinguir entre el termistor en cortocircuíto y uno que tenga resistencia de 30 Ohmios. 
El circuíto integrado funciona como comparador diferencial.

Circuíto Caudalímetro 3
CONTROL DE PRECISIÓN DE TODO O NADA: 130-300ºC.- Aunque la precisión eléctrica con el sensor del termistor y el detector de nivel con circuíto integrado FCL101 es mejor que 0,5ºC, la precisión total que realmente se obtiene depende de la constante de tiempo térmica del objeto sometido a calentamiento, y generalmente es de alrededor de 2ºC para el márgen cubierto.

Circuíto Caudalímetro 4
SENSOR CON TRANSISTOR.- El Transistor, con el Colector conectado a la caja para que dé rápida respuesta a los cambios térmicos, proporciona salida de Alto Nivel con linealidad del 1% desde -40 hasta +125ºC.


----------

